
PICO-8 for Raspberry Pi - doppp
http://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?tid=3085
======
bootload
Very interesting project. Background info here ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11189329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11189329)
and here
[http://www.lexaloffle.com/pico-8.php](http://www.lexaloffle.com/pico-8.php)
The Pico-8 is a subset of the work being done on Voxatron ~
[http://www.lexaloffle.com/voxatron.php](http://www.lexaloffle.com/voxatron.php)

------
eggy
I play enough with PICO-8 and VOX on my PC that I should get a dedicated Pi
just for this! It's amazing how much fun it is playing other people's games,
and starting to work on your own. Great to teach little ones programming.

------
PascLeRasc
Slightly off-topic, but can someone confirm if it's actually bad/electrically
dangerous to run composite video through RCA audio cables? It's visible in the
first image.

~~~
cdcarter
"Proper" RCA audio cables are 75 ohm impedance and can carry composite video
just fine. Lower quality cables will most likely carry the video but you may
see degraded quality. It is not electrically dangerous.

------
fit2rule
I'm reminded of LOAD81, from antirez, which is another of these "throwback to
the times when computing was easier" style of user interfaces:

[http://github.com/antirez/load81](http://github.com/antirez/load81)

Fun stuff! :)

------
robohamburger
I haven't even cracked open the sprite editor or tracker yet but a dedicated
PICO-8 box would be awesome to have in the living room as a sort of coffee
table computer.

~~~
nefitty
Just got done working on plans for my living room. This would be a cool
addition, but I don't know if my lady would dig it haha

